# English Electric Marine Diesel Engines How rare are they ?



## nicko459

Hi All,

Just a Marine engine question. I was wondering about how rare in the marine engine conservation world the engines of the Ex Sydney and Manly Ferry Baragoola are. I have been trying to find information on them and they are not even mentioned at all anywhere
on websites around the the world. they are the type 7 SKM diesel engines made by 
The English Electric Company at their Rugby Works in England. Looking forward to any information anyone may have

Regards Nick


----------



## billyboy

I recal stripping and sebuilding 2 English Elecric diesels at a shore based workshop around 1958. Really cant remember what type they were other than they were 6 cylinder units


----------



## nicko459

Thanks Billyboy,
Yes these one`s must be unusual as they are 7 cylinder types


----------



## Brushy

The "K" type engine had 2-valve cylinder heads and ran at 600-680 rpm. The Mark I "RK" and "V" types had 2-valve cylinder heads. The Mark II "RK" and "V" types had 4-valve cylinder heads. They ran at 750-900 rpm, and were available with turbochargers and intercoolers.

* Number of cylinders:
o K and RK types, 4, 6, 7 and 8 in line
o V type, V8, V12 or V16
* Cylinder bore: 10" (254mm)
* Piston stroke: 12" (305mm)
* Power range: 60-170 bhp per cylinder
* Rotational speed: 630-900 rpm
* Cooling: water
* Designations (example, 12CSVT):
o 12 = number of cylinders
o C = intercooler
o S = turbocharger (supercharger)
o V = V engine
o T = traction, M was used for Marine use

[edit] Usage

A large number of these engines was built and these are just a few examples:
[edit] Australia

* 7SKM 500BHP @ 600RPM Manly Ferries: North Head and Baragoola (Four Engines) and Bellubera (Three Engines advertised as 600BHP @ 600RPM)

* 6SRKT (660 bhp) TGR X class (Tasmania)
* 6SRKT (825 bhp) TGR Y class (Tasmania)

All cylinder numbers were used in Australia.

* 4SRKT (500 hp) SAR 500 class
* 6RKT (350 hp) SAR 350 class, VR F class
* 6SRKT, 6CSRKT SAR,WAGR,TGR and QR
* 8SRKT (may be CSRKT) Aust Iron & Steel
* 8CSVT (950 hp) WAGR G class
* 12SVT, 12CSVT WAGR,TGR and QR
* 16SVT (1588 hp)SAR 900 class
* 16CSVM Royal Aust Navy Oberon class submarine

NSW was the only state not to have EE powered locos, Vic only had a few (F class).Bob Broome (Brushy)


----------



## skilly57

In NZ, the old 1960's built Aramoana and Aranui had nine V12 or V16 English Electrics each - 6 were for propulsion and 3 for ships load & hotel services.

Their successors, the Aratika and Arahunga, had Pielsticks I think, but with 6 cylinder Ruston generators.

Many of the smaller 1950's-on NZR locos were English Electric as well. And there will be many I don't know of.

There are still ships running around the NZ coast with the later Mk II and MkIII Rustons, which are really English Electrics in disguise.

Cheers
Skilly


----------



## Mike S

Adsteam tugs Wongara and Warrawee had V 16 versions producing 2400 bhp.

Wongara was a single screw driving a Lips CP prop in a tow-master nozzle. She produced 40 ton bollard pull. 

Warrawee had two x 1600 bhp however I forget her bollard pull. Somewhere around 60 tons I think.


----------



## Malky Glaister

In the eighties I recall the swansea pilot boat alongside maersk Harrier many times. The ngine had a very distinctive whistling sound. A sound I have only heard on a powered up Class 40 loco on British Rail. The 40s were equipped with 2000hp English Electric engines. I assumed the pilot boat had the same pwer unit but have been unable to find out for sure.
regards Malky


----------



## THEDOC

"Whistle" is putting it mildly, I sailed on at least two vessels with 9 cyl EE diesel alternators with Napier turbochargers and the whistle steadily grew to a painful earache at anything over about 10% load, they were diabolical.
Everyone would run them on minimal load in parallel wth the turbo alt. until the inevitable turbo charger probs. caused the company to issue mandatory minimum 33% load.


----------



## stores

trinity house buoy tenders had english electric diesels , turbocharged driving generators, 4 in all , coupled to 2 electric propulsion motors, usually ran on 3 with one under overhaul, i think they were 6 cylinder, with noisy turboblowers, , siren , stella, mermaid and winston churchill, 4 sister ships, patricia and new ship have them also, all bridge controlled.


----------



## scooby do

New Zealand Shipping Co. MV Otiao DC Generators were all English Electric. I remember stripping one down. Many moons ago.


----------



## kmgas

The Cable & wireless layer CS Mercury had four Main 7 cyl Engish Electric diesels...Abominations !!!!(Cloud)


----------



## Billieboy

kmgas said:


> The Cable & wireless layer CS Mercury had four Main 7 cyl Engish Electric diesels...Abominations !!!!(Cloud)


Spoken like a true cable ship man! 

Could never beat a twin triple expansion engine, cable layer.


----------



## tugtere

Whangarei Harbour Board tugs "Raumunga" and "Parahaki" were E-E powered. I last saw them rotting away about ten years ago in Brisbane, I think they went to the beach in India. There is an old Q.Rail loco E-E powered, here in Gympie awaiting resto. now. They were not rare engines.


----------



## Paul Barford

I worked on Semi-submersible drilling rigs at the end of the 70's for Atlantic Drilling. They had four English Electric V12 engines for generators and also switched over for propulsion power.


----------



## tam fairweather

The Stena Clyde ex Benloyal has just had the Rustons replaced with Caterpillers in Singapore earlier this year.They must have lasted for 35 years


----------



## David Ambrose

scooby do said:


> New Zealand Shipping Co. MV Otiao DC Generators were all English Electric. I remember stripping one down. Many moons ago.


Wern't they Rustons? The Otaki had English Electrics, possibly as replacement for British Polar.


----------



## Blackal

tam fairweather said:


> The Stena Clyde ex Benloyal has just had the Rustons replaced with Caterpillers in Singapore earlier this year.They must have lasted for 35 years


They must have been running on the ragged edge at the end............ 

Think the Clyde is out in Australia just now?

Al


----------



## John Michael Jones

*E.E Diesels*

English Electric "K" type diesel engines.
Hi Al and Nick,
The last K- type I can remember was one I tested way back in 1963
when I was attached to the E.E. Diesel Division at Brownsover Hall
Rugby. This engine was subsequently installed in a mine in 
Calgoolie. The Trinity House Pilot Vessel Patricia also had K-type
engines but this was before my time.

Regards Michael Jones


----------



## Blackal

I remember the RK now - they were installed as generators on Avon Forest and Laurentian Forest............ 
Had engine-driven seawater pumps which regularly suffered from shaft fractures. Seem to remember that the fibre-glass rocker covers were dificult to seal as well.

My memory fails me, but I seem to remember hearing a story about the RK being fitted as propulsion engines to one of the Farstad supply vessels - with counter-rotating propellers, but with one engine operating with the crank - driving the camshaft VIA the idler/tensioner........... 

Which would have placed a high stress on the idler/tensioner and made timing a nightmare..........

Anyone from Farstad confirm? 

Al


----------



## nicko459

Hi All,

Here are two photo`s


----------



## BLACKMIRRLEES

*Blackmirrlees*



Brushy said:


> The "K" type engine had 2-valve cylinder heads and ran at 600-680 rpm. The Mark I "RK" and "V" types had 2-valve cylinder heads. The Mark II "RK" and "V" types had 4-valve cylinder heads. They ran at 750-900 rpm, and were available with turbochargers and intercoolers.
> 
> * Number of cylinders:
> o K and RK types, 4, 6, 7 and 8 in line
> o V type, V8, V12 or V16
> * Cylinder bore: 10" (254mm)
> * Piston stroke: 12" (305mm)
> * Power range: 60-170 bhp per cylinder
> * Rotational speed: 630-900 rpm
> * Cooling: water
> * Designations (example, 12CSVT):
> o 12 = number of cylinders
> o C = intercooler
> o S = turbocharger (supercharger)
> o V = V engine
> o T = traction, M was used for Marine use
> 
> [edit] Usage
> 
> A large number of these engines was built and these are just a few examples:
> [edit] Australia
> 
> * 7SKM 500BHP @ 600RPM Manly Ferries: North Head and Baragoola (Four Engines) and Bellubera (Three Engines advertised as 600BHP @ 600RPM)
> 
> * 6SRKT (660 bhp) TGR X class (Tasmania)
> * 6SRKT (825 bhp) TGR Y class (Tasmania)
> 
> All cylinder numbers were used in Australia.
> 
> * 4SRKT (500 hp) SAR 500 class
> * 6RKT (350 hp) SAR 350 class, VR F class
> * 6SRKT, 6CSRKT SAR,WAGR,TGR and QR
> * 8SRKT (may be CSRKT) Aust Iron & Steel
> * 8CSVT (950 hp) WAGR G class
> * 12SVT, 12CSVT WAGR,TGR and QR
> * 16SVT (1588 hp)SAR 900 class
> * 16CSVM Royal Aust Navy Oberon class submarine
> 
> NSW was the only state not to have EE powered locos, Vic only had a few (F class).Bob Broome (Brushy)


 The main engines on the Oberons were Admiralty Standard Range
with English Electric generators. We used to rebuild the cylinder liners, which were a larger bore than the normal 10 inch English Electrics. We would chrome the bores, the outer wetted areas, o-ring grooves and the liner landing areas adjacent to the grooves. Visually a different liner. The CSVs must have been auxilliary.
H.M.A.S. Moresby, the former survey ship was English Electric powered too.

Still have a new 6SRKM camshaft complete with cams down the back of my workshop.

The best mob in Australia regarding English Electrics, are D.E.S.S. in Perth. They know them back to front.

Also, DL Diesels in Wigan, U.K. specialise.

Hope this is of some help.


----------



## spongebob

I am sure that versions of these engines were fitted to the off shore fishery patrol vessels built by Brook Marine for the ,RNZ Navy. They had a relatively short life as the ships were under powered for the duties and were withdrawn from service.

Bob


----------



## Peter Short

I don't suppose the OP is interested in rail, however, in a recent _Old Glory_ magazine, mention is made of a English Electric D1 loco (built at EE's Rocklea plant in Australia from 1966) being restored in NZ at present. 

The engine is 6CSRKT, 1012hp at 850 rpm.

The engine has needed extensive work, including turbocharger and intercooler overhaul, recon cylinder heads, major new items like cam chain, pistons and crankshaft bearings. Much electrical refurbishment done also.

Extensive bodywork has been done.

This loco is at Ferrymead, near Christchurch, South Island, NZ.

"When 1102 makes it operational return to traffic, it will demonstrate EE's answer to the 'long-hood' US-built General Motors DA class loco that once dominated the early NZR diesel scene.

I think other EE diesels in NZ have been featured e.g. DE, DF and DG.


----------



## trawlermanpete

RE;the swansea pilot boat she had two vertical twin bank blackstones i think they were 12 cylinders hope this helps Malky..........Pete


----------



## Pete D Pirate

nicko459,

Do you have any general news on the Baragoola for us?

Cheers,
Pete.


----------



## tony mullen

I sailed on a ship named Aramoana the cook straight ferry in NZ as motorman in 1967. always remembered it as the only English electric engines on any ship I worked on. hope this is of interest. I remember we started the engines with compressed air . Tonnage: 4,160 GT (gross tonnage) 
Length: 112.2 m (368 ft) 
Beam: 18.6 m (61 ft) 
Installed power: 6 × English Electric 16-cylinder 4-stroke turbocharged 16 CSVM diesel 10" x 21" design 900rpm, service 700rpm 
Propulsion: Electric drive to 2 shafts


----------



## Craig Jenkins

stores said:


> trinity house buoy tenders had english electric diesels , turbocharged driving generators, 4 in all , coupled to 2 electric propulsion motors, usually ran on 3 with one under overhaul, i think they were 6 cylinder, with noisy turboblowers, , siren , stella, mermaid and winston churchill, 4 sister ships, patricia and new ship have them also, all bridge controlled.


I was a stoker on The Siren, Patricia and Ready out of Harwich in 1977. The siren was a horrible ship to sail in. Flat bottomed and the engine room was so noisy. She rolled and pitched like a pig. The Ready being steam driven with all the boilers and huge engines rode the sea beautifully. When you were on the Patricia during the brethren’s inspection cruises if you went topside you had to wear a full uniform and for engine ratings it was similar to RN P.O.s rig but with only a gold prop on the forearm. She had little brass canons on the after deck.


----------

